# Toombs county hunting lease



## rdkemp (Jun 19, 2015)

1,000 acre tract in Lyons GA. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. High population of trophy deer,turkey & duck. Property has 10 permanent tower stands.Mobile home camp house and camper hook ups available for rent. Made up of 300 acres of soybean & corn fields,150 acres in pecan orchards inter planted with clover,20 acres of pear orchards & the balance in forest land with 4 fishing ponds.For more information please contact Richard Kemp @912-293-9356 text or call! Interested in only quality minded ethical hunters. Price of the lease is $12 per acre.


----------



## Risdad18 (Nov 18, 2015)

I know this is an older thread, but any members for next season? We are looking for a great no drama trophy club to hunt. Thanks Joe.  Risdad18@gmail.com or cell is 706/892/8006.


----------

